# Tank Height And T5 Question



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Dear Friends

I am planning T5 HO lighting for my new open top planted tank.i want to grow hemianthus callitrochides, blyxa japonica, rotala green etc . Not a densly planted tank though. 

Tank dimensions are 50 inch X 21 inch X 21 inch. 

Please tell me how many 4 ft T5 do i need to use these plants ?

Also i need to know how much depth can T5HO penetrate in the water? that is very important in deciding the height at which tio hang the light fixture.

Please advice.

Thanks in advance.

ame


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

In a tank that big and 21" deep, you might want to think about MH lighting. What's your budget for lighting?


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Dear epicfish

budget is not a problem but HEAT is my biggest concern.

thanks 

ame


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You can either use a chiller, or if it's mounted off high enough with a fan in the fixture, then it might be OK. Hopefully someone with MHs can chime in and give their expert opinion.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

epicfish said:


> In a tank that big and 21" deep, you might want to think about MH lighting. What's your budget for lighting?


I've never had problems using T5 HOs in tanks with 24" depths growing all types of ground cover plants.

Even reefers are starting to have success with corals (even hard coral) using only T5s with good reflectors...

The MH lighting does add the nice lighting ripple effect though which neons cannot do. So you need to weigh this against the added heat...


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

i have no problem with the plants you are trying to grow in a 24" deep tank using a tek T5 unit (8x54w), its a little overkill and i only run 4 bulbs for 8 hours and the full 8 (actually 7 since one is a sw reef bulb) for 3 hours. hc, downoi, m. umbrosium and pearlweed grow like crazy. note that i am using ada aquasoil, so that explains part of the growth. I love the setup, but in hindsite, should have gone with a 6x54w setup instead, the extra 108w is too much for my tank. i didnt go MH for one reason-heat. I live in a warm climate with high elec rates, and the last thing i want to do is add more heat to my house for the ac to remove.


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello Laith and dhavoc

Thanks for sharing your experience with me.

I also belong to a place where climate is warm and electricity is expensive. so i would avoid high heat producing MH . My only concern is that due to interior decor reasons my lighting will be hid inside a shelf, above the tank . So i cannot alter the height of lights above tank later.

Both of you are happy with T5 at 24inch deeep tank. May I ask you what is the exact distance from substrate top to T5 ?

I mean 24 inch tank height with pendant would make this distance little more. 

Also we need to subtract the height of the subsrtate .


Want to be more informed so as to avoid regret later.

Thanks

ame


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I have open top tanks with T5 units sitting on legs on the ends of the tanks (Arcadia). The distance from the lights to the water surface is about 10cm (4").

With a 6-7cm (2.5") substrate thickness in a 60cm (24") deep tank, that gives a total distance from the lights to the substrate of about 64cm (25").


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Laith said:


> I have open top tanks with T5 units sitting on legs on the ends of the tanks (Arcadia). The distance from the lights to the water surface is about 10cm (4").
> 
> With a 6-7cm (2.5") substrate thickness in a 60cm (24") deep tank, that gives a total distance from the lights to the substrate of about 64cm (25").


Thanks for the info. I'm getting a slightly deeper tank and I guess my Teks will work for it.

=)


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Dear Laith 

Thanks a lot. You made my decision simple. 

I can now confidently go ahead with T5.

Regards

ame


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

mine has the factory legs set at 5" above the top of the tank. my substrate is 3-4" deep so about 25" total distance. you wont be disapointed with a Tek light.


----------

